# Bord Gais V ESB: for electricity anyone opened a domestic ac with BG?



## ruthkell (27 May 2008)

Hi, I see Bord Gais are now in the electricity market. Has anybody opened a domestic account with them and are there any savings to be had?  I hear you still deal with ESB for readings and emergencies and Bord Gais does the billing!


----------



## Captin Sobel (27 May 2008)

*Re: Bord Gais V ESB*



ruthkell said:


> Hi, I see Bord Gais are now in the electricity market. Has anybody opened a domestic account with them and are there any savings to be had?  I hear you still deal with ESB for readings and emergencies and Bord Gais does the billing!



I have found Bord Gais customer service attitude to be some what lacking in the whole 'Customer Service ethos' in my dealings with them, not sure I'd want to give them any more business than I must, unless its quiet an attractive option financially. 

Since they will use ESBs network they can only compete on the Customer service level, I guess we'll hear about it soon enough, if its cheaper might have to consider it as the combined Utility bills are getting seriously unpleasant these days...!


----------



## broadsheet (30 May 2008)

*Re: Bord Gais V ESB*

I have a medium ish sized business and have been with [broken link removed] *electricity* for over a year and have found substantial savings over the ESB. The more players in the market the better for the consumer, ESB were a nightmare to deal with.


----------



## johnson32 (5 Jul 2008)

*Re: Bord Gais V ESB*

is bord gais business only or domestic??


----------



## amor (5 Jul 2008)

*Re: Bord Gais V ESB*

BG are commercial only, there is no competition in the domestic market.  
I am involved in the industry and the best rates out there are with Energia. Beat BG by a couple of %.

There are different categories in the commercial market and if you want to identify where the savings are feel free to pm me.

Re supply and service, ESB are now split in to 2 companies, ESB Customer Supply and ESB Networks. ESB Supply generate and supply, Networks do all repairs and mainteneance, for ALL customers of the grid.

And no it's not like the telecoms market, you wont be left in the lurch if the power goes and you are with another supplier.

Hope this helps

Amor


----------



## SLS (6 Jul 2008)

*Re: Bord Gais V ESB*

You can have a domestic account with Airtricity but no real price difference at the moment, but dependent on your requirements i.e. customer service you make like them better

The regulator has tried to encourage competition of late so I will assume that there will be movement in this area over the coming year


----------

